# Sinner's Prayer



## Scott (Oct 13, 2006)

*Sinner\'s Prayer*

Does anyone know of a history (article or otherwise) that addresses when the Sinner's Prayer came to be such a large part of evangelism? Thanks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 13, 2006)

This article may be of interest.


----------



## caddy (Oct 13, 2006)

^
Interesting


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 14, 2006)

Good article....


But just remember that the Puritans were extremely "experimental"and many used the phrase "to close with Christ" in reference to the seeker of God committing Himself in prayer before Christ. A sermon is no doctrinal lecture, but - in part - a call to commitment.

We should all pray fervently a type of inner-generated "sinner's prayer" all the time, but not count it as a work to merit heaven.

Thanks, brother, for the article.


----------

